# 146 Free boat rides were given out last night!!



## BOWFINWHITT (Apr 17, 2021)

We smashed em!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 13, 2022)

WOW…what a haul !


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 14, 2022)

Man that’s a pile of fish! What do you do with them? Nice shooting


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jan 14, 2022)

Cant complain about that


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks like a good haul of them Bugle Mouth Bass.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 14, 2022)

BOWFINWHITT said:


> We smashed em!!


I have never understood this sport. What do you do with the fish. Some folks say they throw them in the garden. Some just throw them in the trash. And why?


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 14, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> I have never understood this sport. What do you do with the fish. Some folks say they throw them in the garden. Some just throw them in the trash. And why?



carp are invasive, breed quickly, and destroy the native plantlife that aquatic ecosystems revolve around as well as the beds of native fish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2022)

Dang those are some FAT carp !


----------



## antharper (Jan 15, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> I have never understood this sport. What do you do with the fish. Some folks say they throw them in the garden. Some just throw them in the trash. And why?


I’ve always wondered the same thing . I’ve recently become friends with a guy that does it and I asked the same question . He basically said what ryanh487 said . He does it in a Alabama lake , Guntersville I believe , he said the fishery’s biologist are begging for people to remove as many as possible . And yes the dump most of them .


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 15, 2022)

So long as they don't dump them at the boat ramp I have no problem with it.  Carp overpopulation is like wild pig overpopulation except that wild pig overpopulation begins with the first one.


----------



## antharper (Jan 15, 2022)

The ones they get are huge


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 15, 2022)

Ok I get the carp. What about bowfishing for gar?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 15, 2022)

ryanh487 said:


> carp are invasive, breed quickly, and destroy the native plantlife that aquatic ecosystems revolve around as well as the beds of native fish.


??


----------



## Batjack (Jan 15, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Ok I get the carp. What about bowfishing for gar?


Most of the one's I know that does that eats them. IF you know what you're doing... gar is one of the best fish to eat.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 15, 2022)

Good trot line bait.
Tuff and greasy.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Jan 17, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Man that’s a pile of fish! What do you do with them? Nice shooting


I have enough property to dispose of them on food plots .but the ones that dump em at the ramps really just make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## 2dye4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Most of the one's I know that does that eats them. IF you know what you're doing... gar is one of the best fish to eat.


A gar is nothing more than an overgrown jack fish. Boney but good to eat.


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 17, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Good trot line bait.
> Tuff and greasy.



Yup

Also good coon and mink bait for the trapper.

Chunked and sun rendered to extract the oil for a good trap lure base.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 19, 2022)

They make great compost for gardens. break them up a little and then bury them deep.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 19, 2022)

BOWFINWHITT said:


> I have enough property to dispose of them on food plots .but the ones that dump em at the ramps really just make the rest of us look bad.


Got into this, even modified boat with kicker engine and steering deck. Loved the sport then the more attention it got because of the fish dumpers the more I started getting out of the sport.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 19, 2022)

If more people bowfished they would see a dramatic change in the gamefish in the lakes of GA. Thats a fact. 

The fish dumpers never made sense to me? If your going to dump them just stick and sink them where you shoot them, not back at the ramp.


Turtles will have them cleaned up by the next day.


----------



## hopper (Jan 29, 2022)

Just out of curiosity why not just toss em back in lake were you killed it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2022)

2dye4 said:


> A gar is nothing more than an overgrown jack fish. Boney but good to eat.


Least bony fish on earth, actually. The meat on a gar is two long, fat boneless white backstraps. Cut them out just like deer backstraps. Good eats.


----------

